# Can anyone reccommend an SSD?



## Nick K (Apr 25, 2014)

I have a gaming PC with a 1TB HDD, and I'm looking to add in an SSD to install the OS on as well a maybe a few games which I play a lot to ensure I get faster loading times and smoother gameplay. Can anyone recommend a good 128GB SSD that wont break the bank? This is one field I don't know much about aside from the fact that like most PC components, quality varies a LOT depending on price.

Thanks!


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi, Nick.

Currently (in the UK, at least) the SAMSUNG MZ-7TE120BW SAMSUNG 840 EVO looks best value at ~£60, for ~30-35 Euro more, the 256GB version would be the optimum size/speed/cost imo. Check Amazon, Aria.co.uk and Pixmania. 

Others to consider would be the Crucial M550 128GB (CT128M550SSD1) and the Plextor M6S 128GB (PX-128M6S) or their 240-256GB equivalents.

For best longevity and performance, budget to keep ~20-30% drive space free long term. The larger the SSD in a given range, the higher the write speeds are likely to be.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Yep...Samsung, hands down is the way to go and I would start off with nothing less than a 240/250 GB.


----------



## Nick K (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks guys you've been a great help, that Samsung does look very very appealing in that 250gb configuration. SSDs have certainly come down a lot in price since I first heard of them!

P.S Just wondering if you can also help in the next part of my SSD quest? Got a related question here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f320/can-i-reinstall-windows-8-1-without-a-disk-829170.html


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I second the recommendation of Samsung SSDs. They are top quality in the SSD market.

I find that 128GB fills up quick quickly, so the I would advise sticking to the 250GB.


----------

